

Show HN: Visual representation of Hacker News comments - no_gravity

Sometimes I want to make sure I read every comment in a Thread. Also comments that come in later.  For example, when I posted my laptop comparison map I got a ton of great feedback: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8405065 and I wanted to make sure I don&#x27;t miss any of these. For this purpose, I made this visual representation:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;social.gnod.com&#x2F;hn:8405065<p>I think you can grok what it shows. It simply templates all comments in a recursive way. Read items turn blue. You can mark interesting items and they turn green.<p>I find it interesting to look at different threads this way. Every one has it&#x27;s own unique appearance. Here is a very short one for example:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;social.gnod.com&#x2F;hn:8710416<p>I use this bookmarklet to switch between HNs regular view and this visual representation:<p><pre><code>    javascript:l=location.href; if (l.indexOf(&quot;y&quot;)&gt;-1) a=l.replace(&#x2F;[^0-9]*&#x2F;,&quot;social.gnod.com&#x2F;hn:&quot;); else a=l.replace(&#x2F;[^0-9]*&#x2F;,&quot;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=&quot;); location.href=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;&quot;+a;</code></pre>
======
no_gravity
Clickable links:

a long thread
[http://social.gnod.com/hn:8405065](http://social.gnod.com/hn:8405065)

a short thread
[http://social.gnod.com/hn:8710416](http://social.gnod.com/hn:8710416)

